
Microsoft sales fall 18% Q3; cost cuts please investors - jacquesm
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gCpOwA74hreMqCmqCK-4SWbeJPtAD9BGV7G00
======
briansmith
"Microsoft counted only half of its Windows sales in the period and will
report the rest as customers upgrade to Windows 7, which was released this
week, through January, when the offer expires. If it had counted its deferred
Windows revenue, Microsoft's earnings would have increased 8 percent from last
year."

